# Mini lathe DRO suggestions please.



## sundown57 (Oct 24, 2021)

Any suggestions or better yet pictures of DRO's mounted in a mini lathe? I have a 210x400mm so very limited on space. The Igauge seems like a cop out but i can justify $700+ from DRO pro. hoping someone can suggest a good happy medium.  Thanks


----------



## addertooth (Oct 24, 2021)

Which model mini-lathe will shape many answers


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 24, 2021)

The big problem with smaller lathes is the x axis scale.  There is limited room for the scale without causing interference with lathe operation..  I have a 10 x22 lathe and decided to go with the TouchDRO and iGaging scales.  My only compromises were lower resolution losing about 1" of tailstock reach. I can resolve to .0004' but on the x axis this is equivalent to .0008".  For most work, this isn't an issue.  For close tolerance cuts, I approach slowly and checking fit anyway as a DRO doesn't say anything about tool or part deflection.

Since I did my install, magnetic scales have become available that could possibly fit.  I would check with @ycroosh on this forum about options. He has tested a variety of different scales and will give you some honest advice.


----------



## sundown57 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have an optima 210x800 but i highly modified it with VFD and I made a cross slide feed for it . you can see it in the video i made.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 25, 2021)

Your cross feed drive is pretty neat.


----------



## sundown57 (Oct 25, 2021)

thanks , if you like that i should post a picture of how i used a windshield wiper for the other power feed .


----------



## sundown57 (Oct 25, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> Your cross feed drive is pretty neat.


here is my wiper motor power feed 

             https://youtu.be/-bwy4fDUCGU


----------



## compact8 (Oct 31, 2021)

You may take a look at the Chinese SINO scales. They are quite well established and they offer some pretty small glass scale : http://stankoservis.by/Download/SINO/linear encoder manual.pdf


----------



## sundown57 (Nov 1, 2021)

thanks but i ended up going with Igaging,


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 1, 2021)

I use Igaging (Absolute EZ View)on my mini mill, found a Canadian eBay seller  for the AC power adaptor .
In case you're interested:








						Power Adapter For Igaging Absolute EZ View DRO Plus AC 120V up to 3 Displays  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Power Adapter For Igaging Absolute EZ View DRO Plus AC 120V up to 3 Displays at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## sundown57 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just finished installing one of the 2 Igauge scales and now that i know they do not turn off automatically I will definitely be buying a power supply.  thank you much


----------

